# Rat Tail comb



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

Should I get a metal one or a plastic one? Or Plastic with a metal tail part??

I want to use this for top knot parting


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

I have a metal rat tail comb. Well, the comb part is plastic but I don't really use that comb..just the metal rat tail part.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

The plastic ones won't work well. Use metal. Trust me, I have both.


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies! 
Off to ebay


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The plastic ones will work if you take an emory board and file off the little snaggles on the ends.
I usually use plastic since I'm always misplacing them and they're easily and inexpensively 
replaced.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The plastic comb with metal tail. I get them from Sally's very inexpensive (since they disappear).


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 24 2010, 12:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876784


> The plastic comb with metal tail. I get them from Sally's very inexpensive (since they disappear).[/B]


That's the one I have too!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

I use the silicone comb with a metal tail. It was only $4 from http://www.toplinepet.com/ The teeth are fine and smooth, no problems with the hair. 
They also now have a smaller Madan brush, but it only comes in pink...but I don't mind, I love pink!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

We have a Madan rat tail comb and it has a plastic (silicone?) pink teeth part and a metal tail. Mostly the metal tail is used for parting and geeting straight lines ( down the back, and topknot dividing and portioning) 

Also FWI Madan pin brushes have a patented "pin" in the pin part....... the pins don't fall in or pull out
and the handles resist breaking. They last forever.


----------

